# Aurora export problem



## GlenW (Mar 26, 2016)

Hello all...
I hope I explain this correctly.
I've been using Aurora HDR pro for a few months now and i've noticed something that is driving me nuts.  In the past I would export an image from the develop module to Aurora, do my thing within Aurora, and then when I clicked on ok Aurora would send the new image back to Lightroom where the Aurora adjusted image would appear adjacent to the original image in the film strip.
That seems to have stopped. Now when I click on ok within Aurora I see the status as "exporting" but when done, and aurora returns me to lightroom I am return to an empty window with "no image selected" displayed and the Aurora image is no where to be found.  If I go back to the original source folder (outside of lightroom) the adjusted aurora images are there in TIFF format.

anyone experience this and/or know of a fix??  thanks everyone.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 26, 2016)

Do you perhaps have a filter active that filters on raw files or some other criteria that don't fit the tiff from Aurora? That would explain it.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 27, 2016)

I believe this also could happen when you are in a collection. Some plugins do not correctly add their resulting image to the collection if you use them while you are in a collection.


----------

